# Radon Swoop 175 Wieviel SAG fährt ihr?



## RadonSwoop (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Wieviel Sag fährt ihr bei euren Swoops? Ich habe das Swoop von 2013 mit dem Fox CTD Boost Valve Kashima Dämpfer und fahre mit 35% Sag, sonst ist mir den Hinterbau zu hart. Möchte ich weniger Sag, muss ich den Dämpfer bei meinen 90kg (Bike Ready) auf 200psi füllen. Dann ist er mir aber zu hart in der Abfahrt.
Das Bike wippt nicht, sinkt aber auch im Clim Mode über 50% ein.

Es würde mich interessieren, wir ihr fährt.

Have fun!


----------



## RadonSwoop (20. Mai 2014)

Also, habe es neu aufgesetzt. Jetzt fahre ich in der Gabel 70 psi und im Dämpfer 200 psi.

Will sonst noch jemand seinen Set-Up mitteilen? Bin ca. 92 ride ready.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (12. Oktober 2014)

Hey, 
habe mir auch das Radon Swoop 175 8.0 zugelegt. Ich tüftel auch noch ein bisschen am Fahrwerk rum. Habe am Dämpfer 240-250psi und in der Gabel etwa 130 oder 135psi Druck, um auf einen Sag von etwa 20% oder etwas weniger zu kommen. Bei meinem Gewicht von etwa 78kg (bike-ready) ist das schon eine ordentliche Wahl. Nur wundere ich mich immer noch, dass ich da wirklich so viel Druck reinhauen muss. Bin zwar Fully-Noob und bretterte alle Trails sonst mit meinem Hardtail, aber schon länger dabei.


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (12. Oktober 2014)

Also bei mir sinkt da absolut nichts ein...das Fahrwerk ist im Climb-Mode straff wie ein Hardtail und im Gelände (auch DH-Strecken sehr konfortabel)...nur die Feinabstimmung lässt mich noch ein bisschen rätseln.


----------



## tane (12. Oktober 2014)

swoop 8.0 se '14, 78kg all up: 140/190psi


----------



## haekel72 (12. Oktober 2014)

Swoop 175 8.0 2013, 82kg, 75/175


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (16. Oktober 2014)

tane schrieb:


> swoop 8.0 se '14, 78kg all up: 140/190psi



Welchen Einsatzbereich hast du mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung?
Musste ein paar psi vom Dämpfer runternehmen...wenn ich aber weniger als 200 psi einstelle, habe ich einen recht hohen Sag. Und das auch bei 78kg bike-ready...
Grüße, Björn


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. Oktober 2014)

Habe das 8.0 2014 hinten 25 vorn 30% sag drück habe ich nicht im Kopf, das ganze bei 85kg.
Bei mehr sag hinten sackt es im uphill über Wurzeln und Steine noch mehr durch, ist so schön sehr viel.
Im downhill über Wurzel die dicht hintereinander kommen hoppelt es schon gewaltig und habe Probleme auf den pedalen halt zu bekommen.


----------



## tane (17. Oktober 2014)

@Bjarne swoop: rauf meist forststrassen, tw trails, runter technische trails, treppen, wenns mal schneller wird dann nie so schnell wie bei der "jugend", kleine drops, keine nennenswerten "sprünge"


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (25. Oktober 2014)

@tane ja, ich bin voher mit meinem cube ldt. dh-strecken gefahren...dementsprechend "raste ich jetzt auf dem swoop etwas aus". riesen drops hab ich nie gemacht, mir reichen die kleinen und mittelhohen. Fahrweise: Eher Enduro (Hochkommen, um Runterzufahren), möglichst Trails, Trails, Trails - flowig oder technisch - gerne beides. Ich geb halt gerne Gas.


----------



## Bjarne_Swoop (25. Oktober 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Bei mehr sag hinten sackt es im uphill über Wurzeln und Steine noch mehr durch, ist so schön sehr viel.
> Im downhill über Wurzel die dicht hintereinander kommen hoppelt es schon gewaltig und habe Probleme auf den pedalen halt zu bekommen.



Wäre cool, wenn du mal schaust, wieviel Druck du reinknallst. Tipp: Fahr eine Wurzelpassage mit 15-20% Sag immer wieder - nimm dir dafür richtig viel Zeit. Erst stellst du den Rebound Minimal ein und arbeite dich hoch, Stück für Stück (scheinbar musst du viel mehr Rebound am Dämpfer einstellen), bis du den richtigen Wert für dich gefunden hast. Evtl. etwas mehr Luft rein und mehr Rebound - sag mal Bescheid, was dabei rumgekommen ist. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (25. Oktober 2014)

wollte auf 30% gehen 15-20 ist mir zu hart.
wollte morgen früh bei gabel und dämpfer alles überprüfen dann kann ich auch was zum druck sagen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (26. Oktober 2014)

druck ist 125/200 bei 85kg


----------



## Freerider_13131 (26. Oktober 2014)

Swoop 8se 2014:

75 kg / 130 / 200 / für die Hausrunde. 

Bikepark geringfügig weniger.


----------



## groudy (19. September 2019)

Erledigt


----------

